# First time going to take CPC exam



## janessae@yahoo.com (Sep 24, 2011)

October 1,2011 will be my first time taking the test. Any suggestions on what books I need to take and what I need to know or do to be ready? I am really nervous at timed tests so its starting to get to me as the date gets closer. Please help, any suggestions welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mcnaryk (Sep 24, 2011)

*taking CPC exam*

When I took my CPC exam 5 years ago, we had to have a current CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS book, but I am not sure what's required/allowed now. I would suggest 2 things: do NOT leave any answers blank-at least make a guess because you know for sure a blank answer will be marked wrong. And second, I found using my ICD9 sort of like a dictionary helped me a lot: one of my first questions was about hallux valgus which I had NO idea was a hammetoe at the time, but by looking up hallux valgus I was able to pick the right code. Also, my coding teacher told us to skip around and do the Surgery sections since it is the biggest-and try to take advantage of the breaks allowed-it really helps to get up and stretch! Good luck!!

Kristina, CPC, CANPC


----------



## Grizelda (Sep 24, 2011)

*CPC exam*

I just took the test on Sept 10, 2011.  I finished with not a second to spare. No breaks are given, you can take breaks but the time clock will not stop when you do so.  I found it easier to start at the end first.  The test is composed of 15, with 10 questions in each section. It is sequenced by CPT chapters. Work on timing yourself and skip the questions that have multiple coding answers, and come back to them at the end.  Hope this helps.


----------



## yaninledesma (Sep 24, 2011)

I just took the CPC exam in August 2011. This is what I was told to bring.

2011 books required:
The ICD-9 and HCPCS can be from any publisher, but the CPT must be from AMA.


----------



## nevelyn_m@yahoo.com (Sep 24, 2011)

*CPC took exam on Sept 10*

Pass first try thanks my school they rock !!!


----------



## espressoguy (Sep 24, 2011)

Bring extra pencils, a ruler, some water and some snacks.

Pace yourself and keep in mind that you only need to get 105 correct to pass. In other words, don't stress out over any one question. If you're not getting it, move on and come back to it if time allows.


----------



## Quinnies (Sep 24, 2011)

I took my exam 9/10/11 and Passed.. You are required ICD-9 HCPCS any publisher except expert editions, and CPT AMA published.. Pace yourself. Dont take to long on any one question. Work the section you are more confident first and work your way to the hardest ones. Dont over stress and over work yourself it will be ok..Good Luck..


----------



## withem (Sep 24, 2011)

I just passed my CPC and it was my second try I hate to say. What I did different this time was to go through the exam exactly as it was presented. I skipped around the first time, answering what I was more comfortable with, and ran out of time. I also, the first try, started marking my answers on the test booklet instead of answer form. Big mistake, was scrambling to enter my answers on form at the last minute. I originally thought this would be faster then filling in the circles properly, not true. Good Luck.


----------



## spmurphree (Sep 25, 2011)

I just passed my CPC on my second try.  I think it is really normal to have to do it in two tries so doubt be upset if you have to do it twice--i think that's why you get a free retake.  Anyway, time management is the key.  Look at the end of the test first and there are questions that you should try to answer first.  then don't spend too much time on the harder questions.
Good Luck


----------



## eajames (Sep 25, 2011)

I passed the exam last December. The practice tests I used had the terminology questions first, then moved on to coding. The exam was just the opposite and that really threw me off. The first question took me about 10 minutes! Then I was panicking and only on the first of 150 questions. Luckily, I calmed down and got into a good rhythm after that. I finished with 10 minutes to spare. I was so tense during the 5 1/2 hours that I could barely get out of my chair to turn it in. I would recommend taking some ibuprofen before the test if you are over 40. The terminology questions at the end were a welcome respite.
Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## brow3848 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Anne*

I just passed this in June on the first try.  I was scared and didn't move the whole time and had to rush to fill in the last 10 questions without even looking for the answer.  Practice with the timing and be familiar with the books.  I went to school with the 2010 and tested on 2011 without taking the time to practice with the new books was a huge disadavantage.  There were alot of changes and things were moved around.  Good luck, just take a deep breath and answer every question, don't leave any question unanswered, it can make the difference!


----------



## mgadley@ymail.com (Sep 26, 2011)

*CPC Exam...*

I just took the test Sept. 18, 2011 and I passed.

I also took a coding boot camp in May of this year and I think that played a huge part in me passing the test as well as coding on a daily basis.

WRITE IN YOUR BOOKS!!!  I tabbed the pictures in the CPT and ICD-9 books so if I didn't know where something was I could look at the pic. I wrote notes in my books!  Make sure you read the question, watch for medicare ones.  There are not trick questions but you must read the questions.

A hint we were given at our camp was to work on the first section for 1 hour, the third section for 1 hour and then go back tot he middle and do the surgery section.  I got confused on that part b/c my test wasn't set up that way.  But I did jump around.  You are given 2 minutes and 15 seconds per question.  I read each one, looked at the four answers that were given and did process of elimination.  If I got down to 2 answers and wasn't totally sure on one, then I highlighted it in my test booklet and moved on.  After I finished the test I went back and looked at the 2 remaning answers...then made a decision.  I did not second quess any of my answers and left the first answer I marked on the bubble sheet.

If I came across a section I wasn't familar with since I work in a family practice and don't see any surgeries, cardiology, or other extensive areas...those are the ones I skipped.
I also took snacks and water, extra pencils and a highlighter.  If youa re concerned on time..2 of the ladies that took that test the same time I did...had a clock or a timer that they used...I think that would haver helped me.  I finished with 10 minutes to spare.

Oh yeah, if your proctor doesn't mention that they will let you know when an hour or half hour is left, ask them to announce it.

Go potty before the test starts...I was afraid to leave b/c there are no breaks!

I wish you good luck!!!  Stay positive!!  I hope this helps...feel free to contact me if you have more questions!


----------



## audetmary (Sep 27, 2011)

I just took mine in September and passed on first try . AAPC has the rules for books on their website. I really found it was easiest to go from beginning to end with no skipping but do what feels right to you. Also most answers I got from the CPT and then if I could only get down to 2 would use ICD. Do not use index unless needed it slows you down. Good luck


----------



## rdasc1971 (Sep 27, 2011)

51/2 hours goes so fast...  Do not leave any answers blank.  As soon as the test started, I went to the last 10 answers and just filled them in w/ random answers... If you do run out of time those will be filled in and you have a chance of getting some right.  If you do not run out of time you can answer them correctly when you get to them.


----------



## winterhawks (Sep 27, 2011)

*suggestion*

I took the professional CPC exam around this time last year, and passed on my first go, and the biggest thing that I could suggest, and I will be doing this again when I head off to take the hospital cert test, is see if you can have someone take you to the testing site or at least try not to drive to the site yourself.  I had one of my parents drive me to the site for my test and it turned out to be a good thing.  By the time that I was done with it, I was mentally and physically tired; completely worn out.

just a thought.

winterhawks


----------



## rshemendera@adelphia.net (Sep 28, 2011)

I took the test on Sept 24 and do not have my results back as of yet. I feel I failed. You need all three books and I did not know to start in the back first.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2011)

Took my test on 9/10/11 and passed on first try. The extra time I took In the first portion of the test panicked me. So next I completed anatomy and terminology, which I am good at. Then I completed the middle portion with around 15 min to spare. I used that time to go 
back and revisit some of the questions I was not very sure of. I had marked them. Took one short break. Good luck!


----------



## azariah47130 (Sep 28, 2011)

I passed the test on the first try.  One piece of advice that I was given was to start at the back of the test and work your way forward.  I had time to spare in the end.  Good luck!

The books you need to bring are the current ICD-9 and HCPCS (these can be from any publisher) and the CPT must be from AMA. You can check the AAPC website to see which books are allowed.  Oh and bring extra pencils.


----------



## Jashani1 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am currently studying to take the CPC within the next few months. How many medical terminology questions are there? Also how should I go about studying the medical terminology?


----------



## Jashani1 (Sep 29, 2011)

How much of the test is medical terminology and is this something i should concentrate on as well?


----------



## cridermom1@yahoo.com (Sep 29, 2011)

For those that have just taken test would you please share what you did and used to study for it!  I take my test Nov 12th!   Thanks!


----------

